# Crystal City Challenge Ride (AirForce Classic) 2014- Selling registration $30



## mendoza99 (Mar 31, 2011)

This year I will have to miss this ride which is my favorite of the year. It is a great fast ride through the city, take a look at the route on the link below. This is a great great route, a chance to ride through the city on closed roads, very fast if you want that, we averaged 21.6 over 60 miles. 

Bike Ride Profile | Air force cycling classic 2013 near Arlington | Times and Records | Strava

The Air Force Association Cycling Classic | CyclingClassic.org

Selling registration for $30, payment via paypal mendoza 99 at gmail dot com, I will send registration email.

Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Did they change the route slightly?

I think they had that big pileup last year?


----------



## mendoza99 (Mar 31, 2011)

They did change the route in a couple of places, now going the opposite way through crystal city. Last year I saw a couple of crashes, mostly at the start and in one hairpin coming down from the memorial. Just need to be careful, nothing to be scared about.


----------

